# Look At All This Closet Space!!



## skizofrenik (Oct 16, 2008)

*


This is a first time for me and my friend...please be kind.:holysheep:


The Too Much Closet Space Creep
by Skizofrenik and Buddy Jesus

*Thanks to everyone who contributes to these forums...we went into this not knowing what the **** to do.  I think we did alright for a couple of newbies.

First off...here we are at closet number one.  Painting not yet done, mold work not yet finished to finally concealed, and the closet hanging rod needs to be re-installed.








...Peek-a-Boo!!  Industrial strength magnets, and a cupboard magnetic popping lock keeps the door shut and tight, but still allows an opening.






A T5 2 Foot Flourescent light, puttin out 21,000 lumens (From HTGSupply.com)...accompanied by 4 more bulbs kickin' in 1,600 a piece.  Not too bad for a mother/veg room, right?  Also a 6" inline duct fan pulling in fresh air at 250 cfm.  The big light is on adjustable hangers for convenience.  Insulated foam on all the walls and door...a lil mylar in there too.  Sound is an issue...the main issue at this point!!!  I'm considering getting controllers for the fans to slow them down a bit and lower the volume, some insulation around the fans to minimize vibration....any other pointers?  Will adding more layers on the doors insulation do anything to the heat...?





Here's the top of the room.  Another 6" inline duct fan pushing out hot air into the attic space, another oscillating fan...pretty straight forward.  





Here's the bottom of the room sucking fresh air out of the attic space, into the room...





And here's the "door" to closet #2.  They're both connected, just seperated by reflective insulation board.  This door as of now is the only piece partially painted...eventually the entire interior of the closet will be this dark blue (looks a lot lighter due to flash).






And once the door is opened...600W, air-cooled high pressure sodium sun-light.  Another 6" inline duct fan, 250 cfm, venting out the room with a can-air carbon filter, 26" length 12" diameter with a total carbon weight of 31lbs.  I'm hopeful this will take care of my odor problem?









Here's the ventilation system...we have it sucking air out, but still need to install another fan pushing fresh air in...





Well that's about it for now...I'm going to make a lil post about the growth of my lil guys...

Until then...

CIAO!!!​


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 17, 2008)

*Sounds like ya did some reading.   Look foward to seeing your grow area and future ladies.  *


----------



## BuddyJesus (Oct 17, 2008)

pics will be up tomorrow sometime takin forever to upload


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 17, 2008)

ostpicsworthless: :stuff-1125699181_i_ :rofl: 

someone is panaroid on ya for havin no pictures posts..


j/k


----------



## skizofrenik (Oct 17, 2008)

...sorry guys!!  I had a date lastnight, had to rush out...date went well...woke up covered in sex-juices.

Now I went and forgot the thumb drive at home so I can't do it at work!!

Tonight for sure!!!!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 17, 2008)

sounds good..where did you get the 2 foot T5  that puts out 21,000 lumes?

waiting for pics  now  thanks


----------



## skizofrenik (Oct 17, 2008)

Pics are up fellas....ALL FEEDBACK ENCOURAGED!!!

We're newbies for sure....help!!


----------



## BuddyJesus (Oct 17, 2008)

The T5 lights came from Htgsupply... its an awesome light... the light was shipped and to the door within 4 days great service from that company!


----------



## skizofrenik (Oct 17, 2008)

...step your avatar game up BuddyJ....come correct son!


----------



## BuddyJesus (Oct 17, 2008)

Alright.....well not a single response since I posted pics.

Problem of the moment is the flowering room isn't getting enough airflow through the filter, and also too hot.

Seems as if the solution we're going to run with is adding another airflow from the attic space INTO the flowering room, by the way of the pre-existing 6" inline fan.  Then we plan on dropping another $180 on a 470cfm 6" fan to inflict some serious airflow out through the filter.

Any ideas how to save on a lil coin?  Perhaps a bit more bang for that buck?


----------



## Tater (Oct 18, 2008)

My advice.  Spend the money its worth it when it comes to fans. 

Holy crap I got you covered though buddy I just went and looked at the pics and here is what you do I'm a bloody genius.  And really high so hopefully this makes sense.

Disconnect your hoses that you have now and I'm assuming you get that other fan.  This is what you.  Cut a hole into your attic and connect your ducting to the hole.  Buy a flange or get creative lol.  Then run that to your light hood and then to your fan which vents outside the grow closet. (not back into the attic.)  That will take care of most of the heat produced by the lamp.

Then you need to go buy another smaller fan inline fan like say 250 cfm (those inline duct fans are booster fans they suck monkey butt I learned that the hard way as well) then hook that to your can filter and vent outside.  You should also have a passive air intake so the fan dosen't create a large vacuum inside the room.  What else......

Oh yeah if its cool enough in there from cooling your light you could just circulate air into the filter and back into the room.  Just attach the fan directly to the filter.

Ventilation is paramount my friend and you are learning the hard way, the same way I did except I made the added mistake of growing plants before testing.


----------



## skizofrenik (Oct 18, 2008)

Yanno what, that's a really logically sound way to look at it we'd never even thought of.  Big time help right there on the idea.  Yeah it's gonna suck spending another 180 for a proper fan, but the additional in lines blowing fresh air into the space are working pretty damn good as of now, so they weren't a total loss.

Definitely using the one light to both cool the light AND filter and exhaust the room seems like it'd be a perfect solution to get the overall benefit of the superior fan for all needs.

Thanks!!


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Oct 19, 2008)

skizofrenik said:
			
		

> ...sorry guys!! I had a date lastnight, had to rush out...date went well...woke up covered in sex-juices.
> 
> Now I went and forgot the thumb drive at home so I can't do it at work!!
> 
> Tonight for sure!!!!!


 
You go to this site at WORK?  Wow...

Grow room looks good, but be careful about surfing here at work.  Many employers monitor that.


----------



## BuddyJesus (Oct 20, 2008)

went and got a sick fan vortec 400somethin cfm can't remember exactly what it is.. but this seems to do the trick!  new pics to be posted tomorrow


----------



## skizofrenik (Oct 20, 2008)

No worries about at work.  It's a small company, I smoke with the owner, and I'm the one-man IT Department.


----------

